# 2x 5 day blasts success rates?



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

I had 2 5 day blastocysts transferred  days ago and I'm obsessing about success rates. Does anyone know rough success rates for blast transfers in a 31 year old woman, with PCOS?

Thanks!!!


----------



## mrscabbage (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi rsh, I'm really interested in this as well as I'm also 31 and I had 1 5 day blast transferred recently too - how are you feeling?


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi ladies!

At my clinic, they gave me a rate of 50% for blast transfers, don't know if other clinics are different!

Good luck to both of you  

Lisa x


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey ladies I'm on my 2ww after a blastocyst ET on 25.1.12. I'm due to test on 5.2.12 and am going mad... I've googled every symptom and am over analysing everything  
Good luck to you all

XxxChickingxxxx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

My clinic also say 50% (although I don't know if they specify anything different with PCOS). In our experience 2 x blasts BFN, next 2 x blast BFP, next 2 x blasts BFN and I'm now on a 2ww but only had 2 embies so didn't make it to blast. Would love to think it will be BFP   

Good luck girls    xx


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi ladies, thanks so much for your responses. Mrs Cabbage I'm feeling really tired and my boobs are sore but I only had transfer on Sat so think it's more due to the cyclogest. I'm not supposed to test until the 8th but I'm really tempted to do it a day or 2 earlier as I heard you can test after 9 days.

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Dolphins (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi,

I have also got a blast in (7dpt 5dt), but just 1.  I haven't got PCOS, I've got blocked tubes, but my clinic said it is a 50% success rate with a blast.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck blastocyst ladies   for us all 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi ladies,

If you don't mind me asking which clinics are you all at? Just interested to know who will transfer 2 blasts as our clinic won't and we may be looking to move if this one doesn't work (although obviously    it does work!).

Lots of luck to all of you

Xxxxxx


----------



## chicking84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi fingers_crossed. 
I'm at Liverpool women's hospital. They would only put 1 back but if it doesn't work this time, we're going to argue for 2. 

Good luck. 

XxxxxchickingxxxxX


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is my point, most clinics, particularly NHS ones will only do 1 if you get to blast (even if you are self funded and having already had failed cycles), as it is what the HFEA say. So I am really interested to know which clinics will definitely transfer 2 blasts at once as it seems pretty rare.

Thanks

FC

Xx


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi fingers_crossed!

My clinic would only allow 1 embryo for my first cycle as it was first time but my second, I insisted on two even though they were blast, they did try to talk me out of it but said it was ultimately my decision and if I was to go ahead with two blasts, I had to sign a waiver confirming I understood the risks!  I happily did that.  Neither of them implanted so it just goes to show!  Also, a few of my friends have had 2 blasts transferred and are pregnant with 1 baby!

My clinic is MFS (Manchester Fertility Services, Bridgewater Hospital)

Good Luck

Lisa x


----------



## RSH0308 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi

I am at London Women's Clinic Darlington. I started treatment back in 2004 I had 2 put back and had a single birth. Then afterwards had 1 fresh cycle and 2 frozen cycles all of which had 2 put back all unsuccessful which I think is why they were happy to put 2 back again this time

Like the lady above I had to push and sign a waiver saying I understood the risks.

Good luck
xxx


----------



## Babybelle80 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi there, 

I have just had 2 6 Day Frozen Blasts Transferred yesterday and my clinic have given me around 25% chance of success even though I am 31 and I have no fertility problems, but I have read so much stuff on internet that contradicts what they have told me so a little confused by the odds of it working for us.

I had 1 fresh 6 day blast transferred in Oct which was BFN! Just hoping that this time it will work, we had 2 6 day blasts thawed and both survivedthe thaw so hopefully theyare strong ones and will stick around for us.

Good Luck to everyone who is waiting like me!

xxx


----------



## Babybelle80 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Fingers Crossed, 

I am at Shropshire in Mid Wales Clinic and they said that because the successes from Frozen are apparently lower than a fresh cycle and because I have had 1 failed ICSI cycle then they let me have 2 transferred this time.  So I have just had 2 6 day frozen blastocysts transferred yesterday after failed fresh 6 day blast in Oct.

 Hope all works out for you


----------



## Matilda7 (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm with LWC Darlington and had 2 blasts transferred.  They wanted me to only have one but I said I wanted two and signed a disclaimer.


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi,

I'm 31 with PCO, hubby perfect. I had 2 x 5 day blast transfer in Dec (first time taking to blast as last 3 times all 3dt). I am now nearly 10 weeks pregnant with a singleton - one of them proved to be a little fighter, despite both being graded the same and entering same environment. Makes you realize how fragile it is - and that it can work!!!

Good luck

V x


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks ladies, just interesting to know as having 2 blasts transferred seems pretty rare these days. 

Best of luck to all of you

Xxxx


----------



## Angel39 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi All - i'm pretty new to IVF. Just had a failed cycle with 2 embryos (with ICSI) 3dt. What are blasts and is the success rate higher than 3dt? 
I'm thinking I might ask about that at our follow up appointment. Would they put 3 back? I;m 40 next month and my clinic would put back 3 3dt - not sure if it's different for blasts?


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hi Angel

My clinic work that if they have a few strong embies on day 3 they will push them to day 5.  They do this so on day 5 they can pick the very strongest.  There is not relation between how strong an embie is on day 3 and whether it will be as strong in day 5 so pushing them as long as poss helps pick best quality.  BUT lots of clinics believe an embie would surive (and thrive) in the womb better than in the petri so some day 3 embies could be as strong if transfered.  I think a lot depends on your circumstances, sometimes the first IVF treatment is the trial run to see what you get from it. . .of course sometimes people also get lucky on the trial run.

Best of luck

V X


----------



## Angel39 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Vixter_1 - thanks for your reply.

I've got very low AMH so it was a surprise that i got 4 eggs - with 2 fertilising very well - but unfortunately they didn;t implant.  But i guess that leaving them to blast (day 5) is only carried out to pick the best embie(s) from a bunch? Which wouldn't really apply to me as i would only prob get max of 2 embies anyway (if i'm lucky)

Do you think that keeping them in the dish (so to speak!) until day 5 would give them a better chance of implanting in my womb? I know you said that some clinics believe an embie at day 3 in the womb would be just as strong but as it didn;t work for me i just wondered if it might be better to wait until day 5?

Gosh there;s so many variables and what if's etc it can drive you mad!!!


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

My clinic say if you get a small number to transfer asap.  The only thing keeping them in a dish would do it allow you to see if they were strong and save you any more grief - ie maybe you are transfering day 3 and the reality is they are not even making it to day 5.  But as I say. it can be different in the womb. . .they are said to have a better chance.  But no one knows.  I had 9 embies, 5 make it to day 5, 2 transfered and that day 3 stopped developing so couldn't be transfered.  Its such a lottery. 

I know its horrible when they don't implant - it happened to me 3 times. But my time came - we transfered 2 x 5 day blasts. . .only one took, making me realise how fragile this is as they were both graded the same and went into the same environment.

I am so sorry for your BFN, trust in your clinic - everything is a learning curve and they will figure out the best for you.  I am sure of it!!  XX


----------



## Angel39 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks vixter_1 - you're right it is such a lottery and i guess things happen for a reason and it wasn't meant to be this time :-(
Congrats on your BFP - that's brilliant news! I'm so pleased for you...you must be over the moon xxx


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Not yet!  The worrying never stops, am hoping 12 week scan next week makes it more ''real''.

Stay strong, your time will come - promise you.  There were days when I didn't believe it so if you ever need someone to support you just get in touch X


----------



## Angel39 (Jul 14, 2011)

Good Luck! Hope all goes well with your scan..thanks for your support...will let you know what happens   

xx


----------

